# Elias String Quartet disc on Wigmore Hall Live receives high critical acclaim



## solideogloria (Aug 22, 2008)

*ELIAS STRING QUARTET RELEASE ON WIGMORE HALL LIVE RECEIVES HIGH CRITICAL ACCLAIM!*










WHLive0028 on Wigmore Hall Live has received outstanding reviews in the press which has undoubtedly made this a must have disc for classical collectors

This is what critics have said about this release so far:

"_As a debut disc, this is scarcely credible. The performances, recorded live at Wigmore Hall, have a refinement, vigour and emotional depth suggesting that the Elias Quartet has nothing further to aspire to...The players are individually brilliant, but their interplay is profound...The recording is ideally balanced for a string quartet_." - *The Sunday Times*

"_A heaven-storming performance….Big things lie ahead of them_" - *The Strad *

"_four powerful personalities at work…The Elias are a quite exceptional quartet._" - *Gramophone*

"_The emotional chemistry here was manifestly unusual…pure magic_" - *The Sunday Telegraph*

"_the players more than deserved the standing ovation from an audience among whose numbers even the hardened professionals and most impassive critics were moved and impressed_" - *The Independent*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RELEASE INFORMATION:*


Live from Wigmore Hall - 29 December 2008


Described as 'quite exceptional' (Gramophone) and a group that is 'poetic, charismatic and virtuosic' (The Sunday Telegraph) the Elias String Quartet is considered one of the most fresh and exciting quartets of their generation.


As their career continues to grow with extraordinary momentum, Wigmore Hall Live is proud to release this live recital recording that captures the young quartet's fervent passion and infectious enthusiasm for the music of Mendelssohn, Mozart and Schubert.


WHLive0028 opens with Schubert's great unfinished work, the Quartettsatz in C minor, considered by many to be the forerunner of the late string quartets for which Schubert is best remembered. This is followed by possibly the most famous of Mozart's string quartets, the 'Dissonance' quartet, dedicated to Joseph Haydn.


The programme ends with string quartets by Felix Mendelssohn - the composer they hold most dear. With 2009 being Mendelssohn's bicentenary year, the Elias String Quartet chose these works in order to showcase a side of the composer's genius which they believe is highly underrated.


After winning all the Royal Northern College of Music quartet awards, they spent a year studying with the Alban Berg Quartet in . They have since received many honours at major international competitions, including multiple awards at the 2003 London International String Quartet Competition.


Donald Grant is playing the violin that used to belong to their 'founding father', Christopher Rowland, who died in 2007.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*FIND WIGMORE HALL LIVE ON:*

*Official site:* http://www.wigmore-hall.org.uk/wigmore-hall-live/buy-cds

*Facebook*: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/pages/Wigmore-Hall- Live/26079131991

*MySpace*: www.myspace.com/wigmorehalllive

*Twitter*: http://twitter.com/wigmore_hall


----------

